# Trinity South, Leicester - April '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

Trinity comprises of 3 distinct storm drains of which the system stretches to around 3.5KM of theoretically explorable pipeage. All draining into the same area, but from different areas of Beaumont Leys all with seperate outfalls and overflow chambers and I shall start this series of reports with Trinity South.

Trinity South drains the surface water from around Beaumont Leys shopping center. Draining out into a Rothley Brook and also encompassing an overflow chamber which spills out water into a park during times of heavy storm flow.

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






(9)






(10)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------

